# WCG captain is out for awhile



## PaulieG (Jul 30, 2012)

For those who do not know already, CP's mom is very ill. He will not be around for awhile. Please keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 30, 2012)

He is always in our thoughts - hope he´s mom will recover..


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope all is well for him.


----------



## Norton (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know paulieg...

I wish the best for both of them.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 31, 2012)

All my thoughts and prayers are with His mother and him.


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 31, 2012)

My best wishes to CP, his mother and family.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 31, 2012)

My wife and I's prayers are with ya CP! Hope she recovers soon my friend.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 31, 2012)

My prayers are with you CP!


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Best wishes CP. Hope your mom recovers!


----------



## okidna (Jul 31, 2012)

I wish the best for CP, his mother, and his family.


----------



## Daimus (Jul 31, 2012)

We all are  thinking of you CP and wish your mother's recovery.


----------



## gopal (Jul 31, 2012)

I will pray for CP and his family.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Just got an update by CP via AIM "she's not doing very good she had a major set back today man.  She's still in ICU."

EDIT: CP says "Tell them the best way to contact me now is either AIM or Facebook.  I get the notifications on the phone so it's easier to respond."


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

I would just like you to know CP that whatever happens we're right here for you. It's not easy having a loved one in such a state. When my mom had a massive stroke in her 40's it was the most difficult time I could remember, we were told she would never recover, never walk again, never speak, never be able to feed herself; not even be able to open her own mouth. The most difficult decision our families had ever had to make.

My prayers go out to you and your family my good friend!


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I would just like you to know CP that whatever happens we're right here for you. It's not easy having a loved one in such a state. When my mom had a massive stroke in her 40's it was the most difficult time I could remember, we were told she would never recover, never walk again, never speak, never be able to feed herself; not even be able to open her own mouth. The most difficult decision our families had ever had to make.
> 
> My prayers go out to you and your family my good friend!




Do you want to send it to CP via AIM?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

Not necessary but thanks gopal.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

CP is online right now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the wishes/prayers guys, definitely means a lot to have part of such huge community supporting me!  To sum it up, I'm going to quote what I wrote in the Moderators Forum as we have a thread in there as well.

*"Thanks Paul for opening the thread for me and keeping the peeps posted.  Also, most importantly thanks to all of you for your wishes and prayers!

Reason I asked Paul to do it for me is my mom lived alone with her sister (my Aunt).  So initially I was staying there for two days because in my house they had fumigated and had covered the house up.  But I extended my stay once this happened to keep her company and give her support, or give each other support.  There's no net there so I have no net nor PC there, just my phone.  But I've been so busy it's hard to find time to log in and take a look at everything.

Well as far as my mom, she suffered a pretty severe stroke.  She was completely paralyzed on her left side from head to toe, and was doing very bad initially.  After some treatment and urgent care she was starting to recover.  She got air lifted to a better more capable hospital and she was doing the rest of her recovery there.  She was doing great two days ago and recovering quickly.  But yesterday during a small procedure they were doing to clear out one of her lungs she had a cardiac arrest for about 5 minutes.

Now she's all tubed up again, heavily sedated and basically needs to start her recovery from scratch.  There's still part of her brain that is inactive but that is something only time will tell.  For now this is just very stressing and hard, but me and my aunt is all she's got, so I know we both need to stay strong for her.  I'll keep you guys posted."*
For those who have my #, you can text me, or if you want it send me a PM and I'll send it to you.  I'll be online a bit more often now that I was able to catch up on things off and on TPU.  Thanks again guys!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 1, 2012)

cp you are a good friend and we are here for you buddy. We will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the update CP


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for the update CP! We will keep praying


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll keep you'll posted.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn CP if I was still in Miami I would give ya call to help ya out if ya needed anything. Sorry to hear the news man. My mother from what I understand had a two strokes (havent talked to her in almost 20 years so dunno for sure). Shes still alive and bothering people so if her dumb ass can pull through I'm sure your mom will too man. Best wishes!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey man, thanks!  No worries bud, the support you guys have shown is more than enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, they finished the procedure on her this time and removed all the respiratory assistance that she had.  My aunt is there and says that she's awake and a bit active.  So hopefully it's a smooth recovery from here.  I'll be seeing her right after work.


----------



## gopal (Aug 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, they finished the procedure on her this time and removed all the respiratory assistance that she had.  My aunt is there and says that she's awake and a bit active.  So hopefully it's a smooth recovery from here.  I'll be seeing her right after work.



Great News


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, they finished the procedure on her this time and removed all the respiratory assistance that she had.  My aunt is there and says that she's awake and a bit active.  So hopefully it's a smooth recovery from here.  I'll be seeing her right after work.


No worries man. She will be pop lockin on Collins Ave. in no time!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 1, 2012)

@ TMM

Hoping for the best!


----------



## Norton (Aug 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, they finished the procedure on her this time and removed all the respiratory assistance that she had.  My aunt is there and says that she's awake and a bit active.  So hopefully it's a smooth recovery from here.  I'll be seeing her right after work.



A bit of good news.  Hope her recovery continues along smoothly.

My prayers go out to both of you....


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 1, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, they finished the procedure on her this time and removed all the respiratory assistance that she had.  My aunt is there and says that she's awake and a bit active.  So hopefully it's a smooth recovery from here.  I'll be seeing her right after work.



Geez CP I had no idea it was a stroke. Seems much more hopeful than what my mom suffered though. My mom had to be on life support from the moment she got in, and she never got off until the whole family made the decision. I pray she pulls through! and from what I've read I'm very hopeful!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 2, 2012)

Great news Cp


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 2, 2012)

This is frigging awesome news CP!!!!!!!!! 

Be sure to keep us posted as often as you can brother! We are all with ya man, and our prayers are going out to your mom my friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> Geez CP I had no idea it was a stroke. Seems much more hopeful than what my mom suffered though. My mom had to be on life support from the moment she got in, and she never got off until the whole family made the decision. I pray she pulls through! and from what I've read I'm very hopeful!



That must be so hard man, I can't imagine having to go through that.  I'm sure you guys made the best decision regardless of how painful it was.  


Well update, I just got out from seeing her.  She's alert, she was able to have a conversation with me the 30-40 minutes I was there (had very limited time today unfortunately).  She's still talking her smack and saying some nonsense but it's all part of the recovery.  Part of her brain is still inactive so hopefully with time and some rehab/therapy she'll be good to go.  Definitely made my day though, she's doing much better and for the first time I saw her pretty good.  While I was there the nurse brought her half of a sandwich and some drinks.  She was able to eat the half of the sandwich and drink one of her juices okay, which she wasn't able to do the last couple of days.

So well, just hope we have no more complications so she can get out and go home.  This way I can also return to my normal daily routine and come home as well.  I'll be visiting her longer on a daily basis once shes home though, and I'll try to stay there as long as I can, but just come home to shower/sleep.  Anyhow, some good news at last, I'll keep you guys posted tomorrow when I see her again.  Thanks again for all the support, means the world to me right now!


----------



## gopal (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> That must be so hard man, I can't imagine having to go through that.  I'm sure you guys made the best decision regardless of how painful it was.
> 
> 
> Well update, I just got out from seeing her.  She's alert, she was able to have a conversation with me the 30-40 minutes I was there (had very limited time today unfortunately).  She's still talking her smack and saying some nonsense but it's all part of the recovery.  Part of her brain is still inactive so hopefully with time and some rehab/therapy she'll be good to go.  Definitely made my day though, she's doing much better and for the first time I saw her pretty good.  While I was there the nurse brought her half of a sandwich and some drinks.  She was able to eat the half of the sandwich and drink one of her juices okay, which she wasn't able to do the last couple of days.
> ...



Great


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 3, 2012)

CP, I wish you and your mom the best, I can only imagine how challenging this must be


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah man, it was a real test for sure.  Thank you.

Well, she got out of ICU this morning, so that's definitely good news.  They are going to start giving her therapy today and have her do walking exercises.  So hopefully she'll be back home soon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man, it was a real test for sure.  Thank you.
> 
> Well, she got out of ICU this morning, so that's definitely good news.  They are going to start giving her therapy today and have her do walking exercises.  So hopefully she'll be back home soon.



I'm telling you. Pop lockin in less then 6 months.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm hoping for that as well too MM.


----------



## gopal (Aug 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah man, it was a real test for sure.  Thank you.
> 
> Well, she got out of ICU this morning, so that's definitely good news.  They are going to start giving her therapy today and have her do walking exercises.  So hopefully she'll be back home soon.



Very Good News


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 3, 2012)

My gut tells me so. I told Kreij to fap more and his cancer went into remission. Your mom is gonna be fine.......not because of fappin mind you. That only works for men. I know them old Cuban ladies well. A stroke wont stop the guilt trips she has planed for you. Old latin woman are like The Hulk when it comes to guilt trips. Nothing stops them.

You know WTF I'm talking about. I bet she comes out later on and says you racing around in that car made her have that stroke or some crazy crap like that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

Dude...  

...and yes, no doubt Kreij got better because of he increased his fapping.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2012)

I know this thread has been up for a few days and I have posted in here. But I could have swore just now that I read the title as saying "WCG Captain is up for sale". I was wondering who was selling Cp on here.


----------



## gopal (Aug 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know this thread has been up for a few days and I have posted in here. But I could have swore just now that I read the title as saying "WCG Captain is up for sale". I was wondering who was selling Cp on here.




(the smile said everything)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn man, is there anything you need to tell me?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn man, is there anything you need to tell me?



 That is just funny shit right there!!!!!

CP it is sooooooooo awesome to hear your mom is going to get better man!!! Whew, that was some stressful days for sure. 

Of course we are all still praying for her and your family brother!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, pretty funny. 

But yeah stressful times for sure.  Thanks for all the support!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 3, 2012)

Damn strokes! I lost my mum a few years ago to a massive stroke and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.

My prayers go out to you and your mum bro!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Brad! Appreciate it!


----------



## Norton (Aug 3, 2012)

Good news CP but TMM is correct..... all will not be well until she's busting chops about something you didn't really want to talk about 

Here's hoping for continued good news


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

Well she's remembering $20 she had lent me like two weeks ago that I didn't remember.  So she must be doing pretty good already!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 4, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well she's remembering $20 she had lent me like two weeks ago that I didn't remember.  So she must be doing pretty good already!


Thats Awesome David!!! 

Hey you owe me $20 also


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Thats Awesome David!!!
> 
> Hey you owe me $20 also



Says who :shadedshu 

Yeah I just got back from seeing her, she's pretty much normal.  She's already demanding stuff so she must be good.  I think the docs said they will do another evaluation Monday to figure out when they will release her.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm glad to hear the good news, I've been praying for you guys.


----------



## Norton (Aug 4, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Says who :shadedshu
> 
> Yeah I just got back from seeing her, she's pretty much normal.  She's already demanding stuff so she must be good.  I think the docs said they will do another evaluation Monday to figure out when they will release her.



Yep sounds like she's doing better 

Watch the hospital like a hawk over the weekend Cap'n. Some tend to get lazy with the quality of care when the staff levels drop on the weekends.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

Norton said:


> Yep sounds like she's doing better
> 
> Watch the hospital like a hawk over the weekend Cap'n. Some tend to get lazy with the quality of care when the staff levels drop on the weekends.



Yeah, I'll be there all weekend long if possible.


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, I'll be there all weekend long if possible.



So, from next week you will regular on TPU?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

gopal said:


> So, from next week you will regular on TPU?



Well the last day or so I've been close to regular, only difference is when I get out of work I usually came home and got on the PC which I don't do now because at my moms house I don't have a PC.  So I post a little more when home, but not much different from now.


----------



## gopal (Aug 4, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well the last day or so I've been close to regular, only difference is when I get out of work I usually came home and got on the PC which I don't do now because at my moms house I don't have a PC.  So I post a little more when home, but not much different from now.



Sounds good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 4, 2012)

Every now and then.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad to hear she's alright CP!  I'm sure the doctors will get her on some sort of regimen to strengthen her. It's so good to hear good news like that! I will have a drink tonight to celebrate her recovery!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 4, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> You ever watch Deadliest Catch bro?





Chicken Patty said:


> Every now and then.



I know where this is going. :shadedshu

Let it be man 



She will be fine man.  They will probably let her go home first part of the week and of course she is going to say something like "she is to weak to take care of herself right now" which she will be absolutely fine and perfect strength. She coming to stay with you Cp and make up for some lost time.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 4, 2012)

havent read the thread until now, busy with life shit

but damn man, thats epicly aswesome news right there

sounds like the worst is over now, and you mailman 

without humor i dont think we could get past shit like this, humor and funny stuff is much more important than we would ever think. keep up them good spirits


----------



## patrico (Aug 4, 2012)

yeah chin up good to see she is feeling better


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 4, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I know where this is going. :shadedshu
> 
> Let it be man



Na, you dont know where I was going with it, your assuming and didnt anybody tell ya to never assume :shadedshu but I was just going to say strokes are a horrible thing... It just reminded me of my mum and how it affected her.

I hope she's getting better every day David... with modern medicine they can do amazing things that they couldn't do just a few years back.

She's going to be around for many years bro


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 5, 2012)

Wish nothing but the best for her CP.. Glad to hear she's pulling threw and going to do great!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Na, you dont know where I was going with it, your assuming and didnt anybody tell ya to never assume :shadedshu but I was just going to say strokes are a horrible thing... It just reminded me of my mum and how it affected her.
> 
> I hope she's getting better every day David... with modern medicine they can do amazing things that they couldn't do just a few years back.
> 
> She's going to be around for many years bro



Sorry, I though you where going to Capt. Phil deal. Glad you weren't


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Aug 5, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Na, you dont know where I was going with it, your assuming and didnt anybody tell ya to never assume :shadedshu but I was just going to say strokes are a horrible thing... It just reminded me of my mum and how it affected her.
> 
> I hope she's getting better every day David... with modern medicine they can do amazing things that they couldn't do just a few years back.
> 
> She's going to be around for many years bro



It's why we crunch. And why aren't you crunching Full?


----------



## agent00skid (Aug 5, 2012)

Chill people. No reason to shoot at each other like this.


----------



## HTC (Aug 5, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well as far as my mom, she suffered a pretty severe stroke.  She was completely paralyzed on her left side from head to toe, and was doing very bad initially.  After some treatment and urgent care she was starting to recover.  She got air lifted to a better more capable hospital and she was doing the rest of her recovery there.  She was doing great two days ago and recovering quickly.  But yesterday during a small procedure they were doing to clear out one of her lungs she had a cardiac arrest for about 5 minutes.






Chicken Patty said:


> Well, they finished the procedure on her this time and removed all the respiratory assistance that she had.  My aunt is there and says that she's awake and a bit active.  So hopefully it's a smooth recovery from here.  I'll be seeing her right after work.





Chicken Patty said:


> That must be so hard man, I can't imagine having to go through that.  I'm sure you guys made the best decision regardless of how painful it was.
> 
> 
> Well update, I just got out from seeing her.  She's alert, she was able to have a conversation with me the 30-40 minutes I was there (had very limited time today unfortunately).  She's still talking her smack and saying some nonsense but it's all part of the recovery.  Part of her brain is still inactive so hopefully with time and some rehab/therapy she'll be good to go.  Definitely made my day though, she's doing much better and for the first time I saw her pretty good.  While I was there the nurse brought her half of a sandwich and some drinks.  She was able to eat the half of the sandwich and drink one of her juices okay, which she wasn't able to do the last couple of days.
> ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, pretty funny.
> 
> But yeah stressful times for sure.  Thanks for all the support!





Chicken Patty said:


> Well she's remembering $20 she had lent me like two weeks ago that I didn't remember.  So she must be doing pretty good already!



*Glad to hear she's getting better but you and / or your family must be very cautious for @ least the 1st month because the risk of getting another stroke is high within that time frame. Vigilance is needed in order to prevent a 2nd one from occurring.*

Last February 2nd my mom had one too: it affected all of her right side but not her speech. I brought her to my place when she was release from the hospital because it was closer to the hospital where she was having physical therapy and, with the help of my sister, there was always someone with her around the clock for about 2 months.

When she was @ the hospital, there were 2 other women then who also had strokes: one of them had a much more severe one about 15 days after my mom was released from hospital.

Currently, she's doing better but has to go to physical therapy again because of her right leg, and her short term memory was affected a bit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2012)

My mother also died from a massive stroke in 94'. She never got to see my children, her grand children. So I know where Cp is at in this. I am also so glad it is going to be a happy ending for him. Some of us weren't so lucky. All my prayers of late have are still going to him and his family. We are all pulling for you man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the best wishes and posts guys.

Yeah right now what we are more worried about is that she is a bit out of control with the meds that she was taking for her Schizophrenia.  She was given her disability years ago and that was one of the reasons but after some time the doctors decided that she never did the treatment but she was normal so they just let it go.  But I guess after the stroke and the effect it has on your brain, and being in a hospital and all, it's coming out for the first time.  So they are working on reworking her meds to find some that suit her now, since she wasn't on any before.  But I mean, that doesn't worry me as much as all the other things did.  She's not going nuts neither, she's just a bit paranoid and agitated but nothing major.

Anyhow, I'll continue to keep you guys posted.


----------

